# wicKED glowing test tube shot rack server!



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks really cool  wish our Dollar tree had the test tubes.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Really neat.


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

great job on the rack, i ordered some tubes and the jello shot syringes from Amazon


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I keep looking at those test tubes (and the normal size shot glasses) but I really don't want all those pink ones. I really wish they'd use purple or orange instead. They really do glow!


----------

